# Türkçedeki Düzensizlikler



## Black4blue

Bu sayfayla Türkçedeki düzensiz durumları veya kafa karıştıran yönleri yazabileceğimiz ve tartışabileceğimiz bir yer oluşturmak istedim. Tabi gelen isteklerin de etkisi var 

İlk olarak ben kafama takılan bir şeyi yazayım.

Bunu sınavda görmüştüm ve kafama o kadar takılmıştı ki neredeyse sınavı bırakıp bunu düşünecektim.

"Kurtulmak" ve "Kurtarmak" fiilleri birbirinden gelmiş. Yani en azından biri, birinden gelmiş, bu belli. Ama fiillerin köklerine indiğimizde "kurtul" ve kurtar" oluyor ve bu şekildeyken bir bağlantı kuramıyoruz. Elbette zamanla değişikliğe uğramıştır ama ben bu fiillerin (ve bunun gibi birçok fiilin) arasındaki bağlantının nasıl oluştuğunu merak ediyorum. Veya daha açık bir ifadeyle bunların tam kökünü ve hangisinin hangisinden türediğini. 

"Kurtarmayı" asıl fill olarak aldığımızda sanki "kurtulmak" onun edilgen hali, "kurtulmayı" asıl fiil olarak aldığımızda da "kurtarmak" onun oldurgan hali gibi geliyor, değil mi?

Yalnızca bu değil, şu an aklıma gelmiyor ama bunun gibi birçok fiil var Türkçemizde. Umarım konu hakkında bir bilginiz vardır; çünkü gerçekten merak ediyorum. 
Teşekkürler...


----------



## macrotis

Kelimelerin nasıl evrimleştiğini bilmemiz gerek diye düşünüyorum. 1932 senesinde kurulan TDK bu konuya yeterince ilgi göstermemiştir. Ortada Nişanyan'ınkinden kapsamlı başka sözlük olmadığından ona baktım. *Kut* kökünden geldiğini, *r* harfinin açıklamaya muhtaç olduğunu söylüyor (tuhaf bir şekilde, bir görünüyor, bir kayboluyor, tekrar görünüyor).

Kurtar < kutğar/kurtar < kutgar < kurtgar
kurtul < kutul < kutrul

Bu vesileyle *kudurmak* ve *kuduz* kelimelerinin de *kut*'tan geldiğini öğrendim. İhtimal Arapça kökenli _kuds_ (Kudüs), _kudsî_ (kutsi), _kuddûs_, _kuddûsî, mukaddes, takdis_ ve acayip bir melez olan _kutsal_ (Öztürkçe kut'a batı dillerinden alınma -sal mı eklendi, yoksa kudsî kelimesinden serbest çağrışım yoluyla mı uyduruldu, bilmiyorum) kelimelerinin bu *kut* ile uzak geçmişte bir ilşkileri var.


----------



## macrotis

Bu kelime hakkındaki fikriniz nedir?

-cu eki meslek (kitapçı), alışkanlık (uykucu, yalancı) ve taraftarlık (barışçı, solcu, Türkçü) bildiriyor.

*Yolcu*'da sanki nevi şahsına münhasır bir anlam var. Türkçeyi yeni öğrenen biri bunu _yol yapan_ anlamında anlasa çok mantıklı davranmış olur mu?

Ha, bir de *Almancı* var ki ne şekil bir düşünce tarzıyla oluşturulduğunu hala anlayamadım (_Almanya taraftarı olan_ anlamındaki değil, _Almanya'da yaşayan Türk_ anlamındaki).


----------



## Rallino

Güzel bir çalışma olacağa benziyor. 

Ben de bir iki düzensizlikten bahsedeyim:

Kök halindeki fiilleri geniş zamanda çekerken:

-Fiil tek heceliyse: *-er *eklenir. Ör: seç-mek --> seçer
-Fiil birden fazla heceye sahipse:* -ir *eklenir. Ör: kaldır-mak --> kaldırır

Tek heceli fiillerden tam olarak 12 tanesi düzensiz, ve 2. gruptaki fiiller gibi "-ir" eki alıyor. Ör: olmak fiili, kurala göre "olar" olmalıyken, olur diyoruz.

Bu 12 fiilin listesi:

-olmak
-ölmek
-kalmak
-varmak
-gelmek
-görmek
-almak
-vermek
-vurmak
-bulmak
-bilmek
-durmak

_sanmak_ fiili iki türlü de çekilebiliyor. Sanırım, sanırsın, sanır....ya da sanarım, sanarsın, sanar...


Belirtmek istediğim ikinci düzensizlik ise, ünsüz yumuşamasıyla ilgili.

P, ç, t, k sessizleriyle biten kelimelere, sesli harfle başlayan ek gelince, bu harfler genellikle yumuşuyor. Ör: Kitap --> kitaba

Ama fiillerde yumuşama yapmıyoruz.

Yapmak --> yabıyorum olmuyor.

Bu kuralın 4 istisnası var. Gitmek, tatmak, Etmek (ve tüm "etmek"le biten fiiller), Gütmek.


----------



## Black4blue

Macrotis pek bir fikrim yok ama ekler çok fazla anlamda kullanılabiliyor. Mesela _-lık_ ekinin de aynı özelliği var. 

_Kitaplık, tuzluk_ derken bir anlamda
_iyilik, kötülük, insanlık_ derken başka bir anlamda
_dolmalık, turşuluk_ derken daha başka anlamda kullanılmış.

İnsanlar eklere zamanla farklı özellikler eklemişler. Bütün eklerde vardır bu herhalde.


Açıklama için de teşekküler.


Rallino çok haklısın, her zaman _"sanır-sanar"_ çelişkisini yaşamışımdır. Önceleri _sanar_ olduğunu iddia etsem de sonra _kalmak_ fiilinin _kalır_ diye çekimlenmesini fark edip _sanır_ da olabileceğini anlamıştım.


----------



## Rallino

Şuna ne dersiniz?

_Kış süresince_ demek için kışın diyoruz
Aynı şekilde yazın da diyoruz.

Ama diğer iki mevsimde bu olmuyor. _Sonbaharın, ilkbaharın?
_
Tersi de tutmuyor. _İlkbaharda_, _sonbaharda_ diyoruz; ama, _yazda, kışta _olmuyor.


----------



## Rallino

macrotis said:


> ...
> Ha, bir de *Almancı* var ki ne şekil bir düşünce tarzıyla oluşturulduğunu hala anlayamadım (_Almanya taraftarı olan_ anlamındaki değil, _Almanya'da yaşayan Türk_ anlamındaki).



Zaten genel de "Al*a*mancı" deniyor. 


Bu arada, aynı şekilde Fransa'ya göçmüş Türkler için *Fransızcı* demediğimize de dikkat çekmek istiyorum.


----------



## tzesyneas

Merhaba hepinize!
Türkçe öğrenen yabancı öğrencileri şaşıran düzensizliklerden biri pekiştirme sıfatları. Mesela, p,m,r,s harflerinden hangisinin kulanılması gerektiğini anlamıyoruz.. ör. be*m*beyaz / be*s*belli


----------



## Rallino

tzesyneas said:


> Merhaba hepinize!
> Türkçe öğrenen yabancı öğrencileri şaşıran düzensizliklerden biri pekiştirme sıfatları. Mesela, p,m,r,s harflerinden hangisinin kulanılması gerektiğini anlamıyoruz.. ör. be*m*beyaz / be*s*belli



Evet, haklısın. Sanırım onun bir kuralı yok^^ Malesef ezberlemek gerekiyor.


----------



## Black4blue

tzesyneas, o konuyu daha dün düşünmüştüm. 

Rallino mevsimlerin dışında bir şey daha var.
_Gelecek hafta_ yerine_ haftaya,_ _gelecek sene_ yerine _seneye_ diyebiliyoruz. Ama diğerlerinde böyle bir şey yok. _Aya, yıla, güne_ demiyoruz.


----------



## Rallino

Evet güzel örnekler, Black4blue 

Türkçe öğrenenlerin karşılaştıkları bir başka sorun ise, bazı kelimelerde son harf _yumuşak okunan_ bir sessiz olduğu için, kelimeye eklenen ekler ünlü uyumuna uymuyor.

Ör: 
Saat --> Saatlar --> Saatler 
Dikkat --> Dikkatı --> Dikkati 
Alp --> Alp'a --> Alp'e

Beni düşündüren "Sarp" kelimesi. Ben konuşurken hep *Sarp'e*, diyorum; ama arada beni düzeltenler çıkıyor  Sizce hangisi doğru? _Sarp'e _mi _Sarp'a_ mı?


----------



## Black4blue

Genelde Arapça kökenli sözcüklerde öyle oluyor. Mesela burada bir tabela var "_Saatçı"_ diye yıllardır her gördüğümde gülerim. Bence doğru olan _Sarp'a._


----------



## Black4blue

Değinmek istediğim bir şey var. Konuyla pek ilgili değil ama neyse...

Türkçede _teras_ sözcüğünün kullanılmasına karşıyım, bütün sözcüklerden daha fazla hem de.
Yüzde yüz doğru diyemeyeceğim (çünkü kendi tespitim) ama bence bu sözcüğüm kökeni şöyle:
Yine Türkçede bulunan _Taraça_ sözcüğü İngilizceye _terrace_ diye geçmiş
Sonra bu _terıs_ diye okunan _terrace_ de tekrar Türkçeye _teras_ diye geçmiş olmalı.
Taraça zaten terasla aynı anlama geliyor. Coğrafyada teraslamanın diğer adı taraçalandırma.
Resmen Türkçeden aldıkları sözcüğü bize geri satmışlar. Umarım bu şekilde _alındığı sanılan ama aslında verilmiş olan_ başka sözcük yoktur.


----------



## macrotis

Black4blue said:


> Yine Türkçede bulunan _Taraça_ sözcüğü İngilizceye _terrace_ diye geçmiş Sonra bu _terıs_ diye okunan _terrace_ de tekrar Türkçeye _teras_ diye geçmiş olmalı.



Bir ihtimal daha olabilir. Kimi yabancı kelimeler Türkçeye iki ayrı yoldan ya da iki ayrı zamanda  iki kez geçebiliyor (banka/banko). Eskiden (mesela 18. yy ve öncesi) geçenler halka maloluyor, _çoğunlukla_ ünlü uyumu gereği dönüşüyorlar. Aynı kelime daha sonra, özellikle Fransızcadan, tekrar geçtiğinde biraz "elit" ve _çoğunlukla_ aslına daha yakın oluyor.

Tahminimce _taraça_ daha eski ve İtalyancadan, _teras_ daha yeni ve Fransızcadan (İngilizceden değil). Online Etymology Dictionary'ye göre nihai kökeni Latincede olduğundan (terra, terrain, territory vs) Türkçeden İngilizceye geçmiş olması çok uzak ihtimal.


----------



## Black4blue

Teşekkürler Macrotis  Demekki teras sözcüğünü kullanmak o kadar da kötü değilmiş 

O düzensiz ettirgen, oldurgan fiillerden bir tane daha:_ kalkmak-kaldırmak_


----------



## Rallino

Sizce _kapamak_ ve _kapatmak_ arasında bir fark var mı? Sanki "kapatmak" ettirgen hâldeymiş gibi gözüküyor. Ama:

-Pencereyi kapa.
-Pencereyi kapat.

cümlelerinin ikisi de bana göre özdeş.


----------



## macrotis

Bence de ettirgen değil (çünkü _kapattırmak_ şeklinde ettirgen yapıyoruz). Emin olmak için online TDK sözlüğündeki örneklere baktım:

1. _Evvelki hafta mühendis İlhami Bey'le karısı çok güzel bir bambu takımı kapattılar._ (Ucuza almak)

2. _Emine aklını oynattı sandılar ve evine kapattılar, kapısını kilitlediler._ (Kapamak)

3. Örnek yok. (Bir kadınla nikâhsız yaşamak.)

4. _Gazete kapatmak_. (Faaliyetine son vermek)

5. _Geçen gün Kristal'i kapatmış, vur patlasın, çal oynasın âlemi yapmış_. (Sadece kendi kullanımına tahsis etmek)

6. _Sanatçılar arasındaki tatsız olayı kapatmak istiyordu._ (Bitirmek)

Bana, mecazi anlamda kullanıldığında _kapamak_'la değiştirilemez gibi geldi, ama hiçbirinde ettirgen çatıda kullanılmadığı kesin.

*İtmek* ve *ittirmek* hakkındaki görüşleriniz?

Dolabı biraz it.
Dolabı biraz ittir.


----------



## macrotis

Black4blue said:


> O düzensiz ettirgen, oldurgan fiillerden bir tane daha:_ kalkmak-kaldırmak_



Bir arada bulunmaları için önceki bulduklarınızı ekliyorum:

gelmek -> getirmek
gitmek -> götürmek
görmek -> göstermek


----------



## Black4blue

_Kapatma_nın ettirgen olduğunu hiç düşünmemiştim. Bence sadece sondaki ünsüz düşmüş ve anlamda bir farklılık yok. Aynı şekilde _kilitlemek_ yerine de _kitlemek_ diyoruz, kolayımıza geliyor bence. _Satılık_ yerine _satlık_ vb.
_İttirme_ye gelince, evet ettirgen ve bence gereksiz kullanım. Ama yanlış olduğunu söyleyemem. Mesela çevremde _sıyırmak_ yerine _sıyırttırmak_ diyenler var. _Oturt_ yerine _otuttur_ vb. Yaygın bir kullanım.


----------



## Stambouliote

En sık kullandığımız düzensizliklerden:

Ben + a = Bana

Sen + a = Sana

O + (n) + a = Ona

Birinci ve ikinci tekil şahıs, üçüncü tekil şahısın ses yapısına uyarak değişiyor.


----------



## Stambouliote

Son hecesinde "ö" ya da "ü" seslisi olan sözcükler (genelde eylemler) çekilirken düzensizlik görülüyor. Örneğin:

"Gör" ve "Ör" >

Görürüm diyoruz ama örürüm değil "örerim" diye çekim yapıyoruz.


----------



## Black4blue

Haklısın. Demek bu yüzden bazı insanlar _döndürmek_ yerine _döndermek_ diyor


----------



## Binapesi

Ben de "dökmek" yerine "döktürmek" halini kullanıyorum nedense.

"Süt'ü döktürdüm." .. Kulağa absürt gelmiyor sanki. "Döktüm" dediğimde sanki bilerek isteyerek yapmışım gibi bi duruma sokuyor olayı bana göre


----------



## Rallino

Keyt said:


> Ben de "dökmek" yerine "döktürmek" halini kullanıyorum nedense.
> 
> "Süt'ü döktürdüm." .. Kulağa absürt gelmiyor sanki. "Döktüm" dediğimde sanki bilerek isteyerek yapmışım gibi bi duruma sokuyor olayı bana göre


 


Bana biraz absürd geliyor, doğruyu söylemek gerekirse. 

Döktürmek daha çok şov yapmak şeklinde kullanılmıyor mu?


----------



## DeepBlueSea

Rallino said:


> Türkçe öğrenenlerin karşılaştıkları bir başka sorun ise, bazı kelimelerde son harf _yumuşak okunan_ bir sessiz olduğu için, kelimeye eklenen ekler ünlü uyumuna uymuyor.
> 
> Ör:
> Saat --> Saatlar --> Saatler
> Dikkat --> Dikkatı --> Dikkati
> Alp --> Alp'a --> Alp'e
> 
> Beni düşündüren "Sarp" kelimesi. Ben konuşurken hep *Sarp'e*, diyorum; ama arada beni düzeltenler çıkıyor  Sizce hangisi doğru? _Sarp'e _mi _Sarp'a_ mı?


 
Oldukça saygın bir kitabevinin yayınladığı bir kitapta bile "tarikatleri" sözcüğü geçiyorsa Türkçe öğrenenlere hoşgörüyle bakmak lazım.

not: Ben de Sarp'ı okula götürürüm. Yunus bu gece Sarplarda kalacak.


----------



## Binapesi

Rallino said:


> Bana biraz absürd geliyor, doğruyu söylemek gerekirse.
> 
> Döktürmek daha çok şov yapmak şeklinde kullanılmıyor mu?



Öyle di mi 
Ailevi birşey sanırım, tek garip karşılamayanlar ailemdekiler.

P.S. Ben de Sarp'a-ı-ta vs olarak kullanırdım.


----------



## macrotis

DeepBlueSea said:


> Oldukça saygın bir kitabevinin yayınladığı bir kitapta bile "tarikatleri" sözcüğü geçiyorsa Türkçe öğrenenlere hoşgörüyle bakmak lazım.



Bu kelimede ben de müteredditim. TDK tarikat*ı* diyor ama çoğul hali için örnek vermiyor. Tekke ve Zaviyelerin Kapatılması hakkındaki kanunda tarikatl*a*r olarak geçiyor. Google'da tarikatl*a*r açık ara önde.

Bilmediğim bir sebeple tarikatl*e*r (fakat, tarikat*ı*) bana doğal geliyor. Tahminimce cemaat ve tarikat kelimeleri sıklıkla birlikte kullanıldığından beyin "cemaatl*e*r"e kafiye arıyor.


----------



## Odgar Ap Wycglaffhelwyr

Rallino said:


> Evet güzel örnekler, Black4blue
> 
> Türkçe öğrenenlerin karşılaştıkları bir başka sorun ise, bazı kelimelerde son harf _yumuşak okunan_ bir sessiz olduğu için, kelimeye eklenen ekler ünlü uyumuna uymuyor.
> 
> Ör:
> Saat --> Saatlar --> Saatler
> Dikkat --> Dikkatı --> Dikkati
> Alp --> Alp'a --> Alp'e
> 
> Beni düşündüren "Sarp" kelimesi. Ben konuşurken hep *Sarp'e*, diyorum; ama arada beni düzeltenler çıkıyor  Sizce hangisi doğru? _Sarp'e _mi _Sarp'a_ mı?



Merhaba,

Benim fikrim, kalın "t" sesini, aynı şekilde kalın "l" ve "k" seslerini barındırmayan Farsça'dan Türkçe'ye geçen bu sözcüklerin (saat/dikkat) -zira Türkçe'deki Arapça kökenli kelimelerin bir çoğu Farsça üzerinden geçmedir- Türkçe'de de aynı şekilde ince tellafuzlarını koruduğu yönünde.

Saat, cemaat vs. sözcüklerin son harfleri, büyük ünlü uyumuna dikkat edilmesizin ince telaffuz edilirken; "Sarp" sözcüğünde böylesi bir durumla karşılaşılmadığı için, büyük ünlü uyumu kuralları uygulanmaktadır.

OaP


----------



## Odgar Ap Wycglaffhelwyr

macrotis said:


> Bence de ettirgen değil (çünkü _kapattırmak_ şeklinde ettirgen yapıyoruz). Emin olmak için online TDK sözlüğündeki örneklere baktım:
> 
> 1. _Evvelki hafta mühendis İlhami Bey'le karısı çok güzel bir bambu takımı kapattılar._ (Ucuza almak)
> 
> 2. _Emine aklını oynattı sandılar ve evine kapattılar, kapısını kilitlediler._ (Kapamak)
> 
> 3. Örnek yok. (Bir kadınla nikâhsız yaşamak.)
> 
> 4. _Gazete kapatmak_. (Faaliyetine son vermek)
> 
> 5. _Geçen gün Kristal'i kapatmış, vur patlasın, çal oynasın âlemi yapmış_. (Sadece kendi kullanımına tahsis etmek)
> 
> 6. _Sanatçılar arasındaki tatsız olayı kapatmak istiyordu._ (Bitirmek)
> 
> Bana, mecazi anlamda kullanıldığında _kapamak_'la değiştirilemez gibi geldi, ama hiçbirinde ettirgen çatıda kullanılmadığı kesin.
> 
> *İtmek* ve *ittirmek* hakkındaki görüşleriniz?
> 
> Dolabı biraz it.
> Dolabı biraz ittir.



Yakınlarda, uzun süredir kafamı meşgul eden bu konuyu bir türkologla tartışma fırsatı buldum. 

Kendisinin de çoğu zaman ettirgen çatıyı kullandığını; ancak bunu ettirgenlik anlamı vermek için değil, yalnızca vurgu amacıyla kullandığını, bu iki çatının genellikle birbirleri yerine kullanılabildiğini söylerek ekledi.

Elbette, kullanımla meşrulaşan ögeleri her gün yenilenen canlı bir organizma olan dili, birilerinin teorilerine bağlı olarak değil, onu konuşarak canlı tutan ve her gün geliştiren insanların canlı kullanımlarına bağlı olarak incelememiz ve doğruları da bu yönde çizmemiz gerekir. Nihai sonuç budur; çünkü bu böyledir.


----------



## DeepBlueSea

Biraz fazlaca ayrıntı veya tekrar olacaksa lütfen bağışlayın:
TDK, sözcüklere getirilen ekleri eğer bir istisna varsa o kelimenin sayfasında veriyor. Örneğin: saat sözcüğü için şu bağlantıdaki: saat  
"*saat **-ti*
*isim** Arapça s¥¤at* "
gösteriminde geçen "-ti", saat sözcüğüne getirilecek eklerin ince ünlüler kullanılarak yapılacağını belirtiyor. Böyle bir gösterim yoksa genel kurala uyulması gerektiğini anlıyoruz. Bu konudaki genel kural ise eklerin büyük ünlü uyumuna uyması gerektiği yolunda. 

Not: Sarp ve tarikat konusunda böyle bir istisna verilmemiş


----------



## macrotis

_Tanrı istemezse yaprak düşmezmiş
Tanrı istemezse insan ölmezmiş
Sen Tanrı mısın beni öldürdün
*Eşime dostuma beni güldürdün*
_
Son satıra biraz dikkatle bakar mısınız? (Alay edilen kim?)


----------



## Rallino

Ukalalık gibi olmasın; ama bence o cümle sırf hece sayısı uysun diye öyle yazılmış; ama dilbilgisel açıdan doğru bir cümle değil gibi.

_birini birine güldürmek... _ Böyle bir şey var mı?


Bu arada *Sarp* kelimesini neden_ Sarp'i_, _Sarplere_ şeklinde kullandığımı keşfettim. Çünkü ben bu kelimeyi *"Harp"* kelimesine benzetiyorum sanırım. Nasıl _Harbe_, _Harbin_ diyorsak, _Sarp'e_, _Sarp'in_ diyorum ben.


----------



## macrotis

"Elalemi/milleti/herkesi kendine güldürmek" şeklinde bir bir laf var. Konu başlığıyla ilgili olan kısmı "güldürmek" kelimesinin, geçişli çatıda olduğu halde (gülmek geçişsiz -> güldürmek geçişli/oldurgan [güldürme beni]), burada ettirgen olarak kullanılması.

Ek olarak, örneğine rastlamadığım için "birini birine güldürmek" var mı bilmiyorum ama, varsa aslına ve bağlama göre "eşim*i* dostum*u* ban*a* güldürdün" demesi gerekirdi.

Dip: Ekşi'ye göre söz yazarı Ali Avaz imiş. Sezen Aksu söylemeseydi üzeinde duracağım bir şey değildi.


----------



## seyif

Rallino said:


> Şuna ne dersiniz?
> 
> _Kış süresince_ demek için kışın diyoruz
> Aynı şekilde yazın da diyoruz.
> 
> Ama diğer iki mevsimde bu olmuyor. _Sonbaharın, ilkbaharın?
> _
> Tersi de tutmuyor. _İlkbaharda_, _sonbaharda_ diyoruz; ama, _yazda, kışta _olmuyor.



sonbahar icin guz, ilkbahar icin de sadece bahar kullanimlarinin daha eski oldugunu saniyorum. bu durumda ikisi de oluyor; guzun, baharin. anadolu'da bu sekilde kullanilirlar.

mesela eskiden gunduzun de denirdi. sabahin demeyiz. sanirim arapca kokenli oldugu icin. gunduzleyin, sabahleyin ve aksamleyin de diyoruz. siirlerde aksaminan, sabahinan kullanimi da var.


----------



## diriltici

Bizim bir arkadaş da, örneğin daha önce yemediği bir yiyecek yiyorsa ve şeker tadı varsa "şeker tadıyor" ifadesini kullanıyor. Yanlış bir kullanım olduğunu söylüyorum ama inat ediyor. Lütfen bu yanlışı düzeltelim. _tuz tadıyor_, _acı tadıyor _gibi ifadeler yanlış. Çünkü tatmak canlılar tarafından yapılan bir eylemdir. tadıyor "tadına bakmak" anlamına gelir. Bir şeyin lezzetini, nasıl tattığını söylemek içinse "tuz tadı var", "tuz tadı veriyor" kullanılmalıdır.


----------



## yavuzotar

tzesyneas said:


> Merhaba hepinize!
> Türkçe öğrenen yabancı öğrencileri şaşıran düzensizliklerden biri pekiştirme sıfatları. Mesela, p,m,r,s harflerinden hangisinin kulanılması gerektiğini anlamıyoruz.. ör. be*m*beyaz / be*s*belli



Türkçede berkitme (pekiştirme) ön eklerinin, pek açık ve sarih olmasa da bazı  kuralları bulunduğu kanaatindeyim. Aşağıda "A" ve "B" bölümülerindeki  kurallar hemen hemen kesindir. "C" bölümündeki kurallarda istisnalar  olabilir. "D" bölümünde ise ya kurallar artık kural denemiyecek kadar  muğlaktır veya tamamen kuralsızdır. Görüşlerinizi bekliyorum.

A-    Genel Kurallar:

1-        Berkitme ön eki üç harften ibaret  olup nadir hallerde esas üç harfin sonuna “-a” eklenmesiyle dört harfli  olabilir. Misal: yap-yalnız, yapa-yalnız; yap-yanlış, yapa-yanlış vb  gibi.

2-        Berkitme ön ekinin üçüncü harfi  berkitilecek sıfatın üçüncü harfiyle aynı olamaz. Mesela “peM-peMbe”,  “toP-toParlak”, “taM-taMam”, “seR-seRin”, “kıR-kıRmızı”, “yaS-yaSsı”   vb. diyemeyiz.  Ön ekin üçüncü harfinin mutlaka sıfatın üçüncü harfinden  farklı olması şarttır. 

3-        Renk ifade eden birleşik kelimeler berkitme eki almaz. Renk ifade etmeyenler hakkında bir görüşümüz yoktur.
                        yavruağzı
                        gülkurusu
                        kavuniçi
                        kahverengi
                        limonküfü


B-  İlk harf bazında sadece tek tip ek alanlar:

1-        Ünlüyle başlayan sıfatlar daima “**p-” ön eki alır, diğer eklerden hiçbirini almaz (“un-ufak” kelimesi berkitme emsilesine (=paradigma) girmez).

2-          “h-” ile başlayan sıfatlar sadece “h*p-” ön eki alır. 
                        hap-hazır, hıp-hızlı…

3-         “m-” ile başlayan sıfatlar sadece “m*s-” ön eki alır.
                        Mas-mavi, mos-mor…

4-         “p-” ile başlayan sıfatlar sadece “p*s-” ön eki alır.
                        Pas-parlak, pas-parıl, pes-pembe…

5-         “r-” ile başlayan sıfatlar sadece “r*p-” ön eki alır.
                        Rep-renk, rep-rezil, rap-razı…

6-         “ş-” ile başlayan sıfatlar sadece “ş*p” ön eki alır.
                        Şap-şapur, şıp-şıpırdak, şip-şirin, 


C-  İlk harf bazında sadece iki tip ek alanlar:

1-         “b-” ile başlayan sıfatlarda “b*p“ ve “b*r” ön eki gelmez; sadece “b*m” ve “b*s” gelir.
Bam-başka, bem-beyaz, bom-bok, bum-buruşuk…
Bas-bayağı, bes-belli, büs-bütün, bes-berrak, bos-bol, bus-bulanık…

2-         g-” ile başlayan sıfatlar sadece “g*p-” veya “g*pe-” ön eki alır. 
                        Gep-geniş, gep-geri, gıp-gıcır…
                        Güpe-gündüz

3-         “k-” ile başlayan sıfatlar sadece “*k*p-” ve “k*s-” ön eki alır.
Kap-karanlık, kıp-kısa, kıp-kırışık, kip-kirli, kup-kuru…
Kös-kör, kıs-kıvrak, kos-koca…

D-    İlk harf bazında istikrarsız olanlar:

1-         “c-”, “ç-”, “d-”, “n-”  ile başlayan sıfatlarda belli bir kural görülmemektedir.

2-         “s-” ile başlayan sıfatlar sadece “s*m-”, “s*p-” ve “s*pe-” ön eki alır (“ser-sefil” kelimesi berkitme emsilesine girmez).

                        Sım-sıcak (sıp-sıcak da var), sım-sıkı…
                        Sap-sağlam, sop-soluk, sip-sivri…
Sapa-sağlam.


3-         “t-” ile başlayan sıfatlar “t*m” ön eki almaz, diğerlerini alır.
                        Tap-taze, ter-temiz, tos-toparlak…

4-         “y-” ile başlayan sıfatlar “y*r” ön eki almaz, diğerlerini alır.
                        yap-yakın, yap-yalnız, yap-yamuk, yap-yarık, yap-yanlış…
                        yapa-yalnız, yapa-yanlış…     
yam-yassı, yam-yaş, yem-yeşil…
                        yus-yumuşak, yus-yuvarlak. yas-yamuk


----------



## yavuzotar

Rallino said:


> Evet, haklısın. Sanırım onun bir kuralı yok^^ Malesef ezberlemek gerekiyor.



Türkçedeki berkitme ön eklerininbazı  kuralları bulunduğu kanaatindeyim. Aşağıda "A" ve "B" bölümlerindeki  kurallar hemen hemen kesindir. "C" bölümündeki kurallarda istisnalar  olabilir. "D" bölümünde ise ya kurallar artık kural denemiyecek kadar  muğlaktır veya tamamen kuralsızdır. Görüşlerinizi bekliyorum.

A-    Genel Kurallar:

1-        Berkitme ön eki üç harften ibaret  olup nadir hallerde esas üç harfin sonuna “-a” eklenmesiyle dört harfli  olabilir. Misal: yap-yalnız, yapa-yalnız; yap-yanlış, yapa-yanlış vb  gibi.

2-        Berkitme ön ekinin üçüncü harfi  berkitilecek sıfatın üçüncü harfiyle aynı olamaz. Mesela “peM-peMbe”,  “toP-toParlak”, “taM-taMam”, “seR-seRin”, “kıR-kıRmızı”, “yaS-yaSsı”   vb. diyemeyiz.  Ön ekin üçüncü harfinin mutlaka sıfatın üçüncü harfinden  farklı olması şarttır. 

3-        Renk ifade eden birleşik kelimeler berkitme eki almaz. Renk ifade etmeyenler hakkında bir görüşümüz yoktur.
                        yavruağzı
                        gülkurusu
                        kavuniçi
                        kahverengi
                        limonküfü


B-  İlk harf bazında sadece tek tip ek alanlar:

1-        Ünlüyle başlayan sıfatlar daima “**p-” ön eki alır, diğer eklerden hiçbirini almaz (“un-ufak” kelimesi berkitme emsilesine (=paradigma) girmez).

2-          “h-” ile başlayan sıfatlar sadece “h*p-” ön eki alır. 
                        hap-hazır, hıp-hızlı…

3-         “m-” ile başlayan sıfatlar sadece “m*s-” ön eki alır.
                        Mas-mavi, mos-mor…

4-         “p-” ile başlayan sıfatlar sadece “p*s-” ön eki alır.
                        Pas-parlak, pas-parıl, pes-pembe…

5-         “r-” ile başlayan sıfatlar sadece “r*p-” ön eki alır.
                        Rep-renk, rep-rezil, rap-razı…

6-         “ş-” ile başlayan sıfatlar sadece “ş*p” ön eki alır.
                        Şap-şapur, şıp-şıpırdak, şip-şirin, 


C-  İlk harf bazında sadece iki tip ek alanlar:

1-         “b-” ile başlayan sıfatlarda “b*p“ ve “b*r” ön eki gelmez; sadece “b*m” ve “b*s” gelir.
Bam-başka, bem-beyaz, bom-bok, bum-buruşuk…
Bas-bayağı, bes-belli, büs-bütün, bes-berrak, bos-bol, bus-bulanık…

2-         g-” ile başlayan sıfatlar sadece “g*p-” veya “g*pe-” ön eki alır. 
                        Gep-geniş, gep-geri, gıp-gıcır…
                        Güpe-gündüz

3-         “k-” ile başlayan sıfatlar sadece “*k*p-” ve “k*s-” ön eki alır.
Kap-karanlık, kıp-kısa, kıp-kırışık, kip-kirli, kup-kuru…
Kös-kör, kıs-kıvrak, kos-koca…

D-    İlk harf bazında istikrarsız olanlar:

1-         “c-”, “ç-”, “d-”, “n-”  ile başlayan sıfatlarda belli bir kural görülmemektedir.

2-         “s-” ile başlayan sıfatlar sadece “s*m-”, “s*p-” ve “s*pe-” ön eki alır (“ser-sefil” kelimesi berkitme emsilesine girmez).

                        Sım-sıcak (sıp-sıcak da var), sım-sıkı…
                        Sap-sağlam, sop-soluk, sip-sivri…
Sapa-sağlam.


3-         “t-” ile başlayan sıfatlar “t*m” ön eki almaz, diğerlerini alır.
                        Tap-taze, ter-temiz, tos-toparlak…

4-         “y-” ile başlayan sıfatlar “y*r” ön eki almaz, diğerlerini alır.
                        yap-yakın, yap-yalnız, yap-yamuk, yap-yarık, yap-yanlış…
                        yapa-yalnız, yapa-yanlış…     
yam-yassı, yam-yaş, yem-yeşil…
                        yus-yumuşak, yus-yuvarlak. yas-yamuk


----------



## Black4blue

Ya bugün fark ettim! Yumuşak G iki sesli harfin arasındayken, bu iki sesli harf büyük ünlü uyumuna uymak zorunda. Ya ikisi kalın ya ikisi ince. Buna aykırı hiçbir kelime bulamdım. Belki de olması gereken bu. Yani, evet büyük ünlü uyumuna uyması gerekiyor zaten, ne var bunda, diyebilirsiniz; ama benim garibime gitti  Aykırı kelime bulursanız yazın lütfen.


----------



## DeepBlueSea

Üç tane sözcük bulabildim ama bunlardan iki tanesi birleşik sözcük, bir tanesi de kökeni sanırım Kürtçe olan bir ilçemizin adı:
bağevi
sağistem
Kiğı
Büyük ünlü uyumuna uymayan sözcükler genellikle Arapça ve Farsça kökenli oluyorlar. Sanırım söz konusu her iki dilde de ğ harfi çok kullanılmıyor


----------



## Black4blue

DeepBlueSea said:


> Üç tane sözcük bulabildim ama bunlardan iki tanesi birleşik sözcük, bir tanesi de kökeni sanırım Kürtçe olan bir ilçemizin adı:
> bağevi
> sağistem
> Kiğı


 
Evet, zaten bileşik sözcüklerde ünlü uyumu aranmaz.


----------



## Black4blue

*Anlamak* fiilinin edilgeni _anlanmak_ değil de, araya *-ş* işteşlik eki gelerek, *anlaşılmak* oluyor.


----------



## Melaike

Black4blue said:


> *Anlamak* fiilinin edilgeni _anlanmak_ değil de, araya *-ş* işteşlik eki gelerek, *anlaşılmak* oluyor.



Ben de şunu anlamıyorum neden bazı fiilleri ''an'' ekiyle edilgen yapıyorlar.''Anlamak'' fiilinin edilgen hali ''Anla*n*ılmak'' olmalı.Sanıyorum zamanla buradaki ''n'' ''ş'' ye dönüşmüş.

Benim dikkatimi çeken bir düzensizlik var.Mesela şimdiki zamanda soru sorarken ''Gid*iyor* *musun*''  diyoruz,geçmiş zamanda soru sorarken ''git*tin* *mi'*' diyoruz.Şahıs eki ve soru eki yer değiştiriyor iki kalıpta.


----------



## Melaike

macrotis said:


> Bu kelimede ben de müteredditim. TDK tarikat*ı* diyor ama çoğul hali için örnek vermiyor. Tekke ve Zaviyelerin Kapatılması hakkındaki kanunda tarikatl*a*r olarak geçiyor. Google'da tarikatl*a*r açık ara önde.
> 
> *Bilmediğim bir sebeple tarikatler (fakat, tarikatı) bana doğal geliyor. Tahminimce cemaat ve tarikat kelimeleri sıklıkla birlikte kullanıldığından beyin "cemaatler"e kafiye arıyor*.


Ben buna katılmıyorum.Türkçeye yabancı dilden geçen kelimelerde böyle bir sorun yaşanıyor.Türkçede olmayan sesli harfler ses uyumuna uydurulmaya çalışınca insanlar tereddütte kalıyor.''Tarik*a*t'' kelimesinin son sesli harfi kelime düzgün telaffuz edildiğinde ''æ'' gibi okunur.Dolayısıyla ''tarikatler'' kullanımı doğrudur.Aynı şey ''sa*a*t'',  ''dikk*a*t'' ve ''cema*a*t'' kelimelerinin son sesli harfleri için de geçerli.Bu kelimelerin çoğulları ''ler'' ekiyle yapılmalı.
Türkçede olmayan  ince''l'' harfi  için de geçerli bu kural.''Gol'' kelimesi her zaman ''goller'' şeklinde çoğul yapılır.


----------



## Rallino

Melaike said:


> Ben buna katılmıyorum.Türkçeye yabancı dilden geçen kelimelerde böyle bir sorun yaşanıyor.Türkçede olmayan sesli harfler ses uyumuna uydurulmaya çalışınca insanlar tereddütte kalıyor.''Tarik*a*t'' kelimesinin son sesli harfi kelime düzgün telaffuz edildiğinde ''æ'' gibi okunur.Dolayısıyla ''tarikatler'' kullanımı doğrudur.Aynı şey ''sa*a*t'',  ''dikk*a*t'' ve ''cema*a*t'' kelimelerinin son sesli harfleri için de geçerli.Bu kelimelerin çoğulları ''ler'' ekiyle yapılmalı.
> Türkçede olmayan  ince''l'' harfi  için de geçerli bu kural.''Gol'' kelimesi her zaman ''goller'' şeklinde çoğul yapılır.



Katılıyorum. Yazıda her zaman ince _t_'yi ve _L_'yi gösteren bir işaret kullanılması gerektiğini düşünmüşümdür.

Hangi kelimelerin ayrı; hangilerinin bitişik yazılması gerektiği de büyük sıkıntı. _Delikanlı _bitişik; ama _soğuk kanlı _ayrı. 

_Delikanlı_ artık kalıplaşmış, kanla ilgisi yok; o yüzden bitişik diyebiliriz. Peki o zaman *Sağ ol* neden ayrı? Elbette ki, kimse teşekkür amaçlı 'sağol' derken: _"Hayatta kal, ölme"_ diye düşünmüyor.

_Köpek balığı_'nın ayrı yazılması da bana tuhaf geliyor.

Bazen düşünüyorum; acaba iki isim yanyana geldiğinde, veya belirtisiz isim tamlaması yapıldığında, Macarca ve Fincede olduğu gibi bitişik yazsak daha mı iyi olur diye:

Ör: 
_Kapıkolu
Evpenceresi
Güneşışınları
Senesonuvedagösterisi
Üniversitelerarasıöğrencideğişimgünleri
_
Hem bu şekilde dile biraz egzotizm de katıyor  Böyle bir kural hiç hayata geçer mi bilmiyorum; ama ben resmî yazılar yazarken sürekli TDK yazım kılavuzuna bakma ihtiyacı hissediyorum. Bu da biraz düşündürücü.


----------



## Black4blue

Melaike said:


> Ben buna katılmıyorum.Türkçeye yabancı dilden geçen kelimelerde böyle bir sorun yaşanıyor.Türkçede olmayan sesli harfler ses uyumuna uydurulmaya çalışınca insanlar tereddütte kalıyor.''Tarik*a*t'' kelimesinin son sesli harfi kelime düzgün telaffuz edildiğinde ''æ'' gibi okunur.Dolayısıyla ''tarikatler'' kullanımı doğrudur.Aynı şey ''sa*a*t'',  ''dikk*a*t'' ve ''cema*a*t'' kelimelerinin son sesli harfleri için de geçerli.Bu kelimelerin çoğulları ''ler'' ekiyle yapılmalı.
> Türkçede olmayan  ince''l'' harfi  için de geçerli bu kural.''Gol'' kelimesi her zaman ''goller'' şeklinde çoğul yapılır.



Bana kalsa bu kelimeler ya dilden uzaklaştırılmalı ya da (bunu yapmak hiç kolay olmaz, evet) Türkçede kullanılacaksa Türkçedeki dil kurallarına uymalı. 
İnce *t* sesinden önceki *a*'ların *æ* diye okunması hiç aklıma gelmedi. Öyle mi okunuyor? 

Geçen kafama takılanda ince ve kalın *l* oldu. Mesela tv'de birinin hormonal sözcüğünü ince *l* ile söylediğini gördüm. İlk an biraz garip geldi, ben öyle okumuyorum. Kısacası, bazı kelimeler var ki *l* ya da *k* kalın da ince de olsa garip durmuyor. (Bence hepsi kalın olmalı)

Beynimi tırmalayan bir konu var ki o da çok seyrek görülen istisnalar. Bunlar Türkçeyi katlediyor ve bence yok edilmeliler . Bazı (özellikle Farsça) kelimelerdeki ince *g* sesi ve Arapçadan geçen çok kalın (ya da kaba mı desem, nasıl tarif edilir ki...) *k* sesi, _mevkî_ kelimesindeki gibi. Kesinlikle daha ince bir *k* ile söylenmesi gerektiği taraftarıyım.

Ha, mevkî kelimesini yazarken aklıma geldi. Araya (nedense) kaynaştırma ünsüzü gelmeden iyelik eki alan bazı sözcükler var: _mevkîi, camii, bayii_... gibi. Bu tuhaflık da düzeltilmeli. Ki kaynaştırma ünsüzü getirince garip de gelmiyor, gelmemesi için bir sebep yok.


----------



## YaMukPreNseS

Black4blue said:


> Araya (nedense) kaynaştırma ünsüzü gelmeden iyelik eki alan bazı sözcükler var: _mevkîi, camii, bayii_... gibi. Bu tuhaflık da düzeltilmeli. Ki kaynaştırma ünsüzü getirince garip de gelmiyor, gelmemesi için bir sebep yok.



Bunun nedeni Arapça dilbilgisinde. Arapçayı iyi bilen biri eminim daha iyi açıklayacaktır; ama benim diyebileceğim şu ki: "cami-i kebir" "bab-ı âli" yapılarında da görüldüğü üzere camii'nin sonundaki -i bizim iyelik eki -i değil, onun görevine çok yakın bir arap kardeşi. Normalde sıfat da Türkçenin aksine tamlanan kelimeden sonra geliyor; ama biz onu öne alıyoruz genelde. "Beyazıd Camii." Mevki, cami, bayi hep Arapçadan gelen kelimeler zaten. Osmanlı'daki yoğun Arapça kullanma alışkanlığıyla bu kelimeleri resmen Arapça çekimleriyle kullanıyoruz. Ama dikkat ederseniz, hep belirtisiz isim tamlaması ya da sıfat tamlaması olduğunda. Ama daha karışık bir cümlede, mesela belirtili isim tamlaması yapmak gerekince, hemen yine Türkçenin yapısını kullanıyoruz. "Köyün camii yıkıldı" demiyoruz. "Köyün camisi yıkıldı" diyoruz mesela.


----------



## YaMukPreNseS

Kesin sorulmuştur dedim ama baktım, sorulmamış. Birisi bana neden bazı kelimelere durup dururken iyelik eki eklediğimizi açıklayabilir mi? Üstelik, eğer yanılmıyorsam, bunu zamanla ekliyoruz. Yani kelimeyi uzatıyoruz hiç yoktan. 

Mesela ismin hallerine göre çekiminden de anlayacağımız üzere yer zamiri "nere" (nere-ye, nere-de, nere-den) kelimesidir. Zaten bu sözcük birçok türkü, masal gibi eserlerde bu haliyle kullanılıyor ("nere gidem bu dertli baş ilen?" gibi) Peki hiç bir hal eki olmadan soru sorarken neden "neresi?" diyoruz. Aynı şey bura/burası, ora/orası, şura/şurası sözcükleri için de geçerli. Aynı sebepten olduğunda yanılmıyorsam "akşamleyin" anlamında kullandığımız "akşamları", "sabahları", geceleri" yapısında da aynı şey var. "Geceleri huzursuz oluyor." gibi. 
Nedenini açıklayabilecek biri çıkar mı?


----------



## Rallino

Neresi, orası, burası gibi yapılar isim tamlamasının ilk kısmının atılmış hâli sadece. Muhtemelen ilk kullanılmaya başlandığı zamanlarda insanlar: "O bahsettiğin yer _*köyün*_ neresi?" ya da buna benzer, tam bir isim tamlamasıyla soruyorlardı. Cevap veren kişi de: "İşte _*köyün*_ orası (o bölgesi)." diyordu. Zamanla, ilk kısımlar atılmış, artık kalıplaşmış. 

"Burası neresi?" diye sorarız hep. Aslında kastettiğimiz şey "(Şehrin) burası, (dünyanın) neresi?", ya da benzer mantıkta bir yapıdır.


----------



## YaMukPreNseS

Türkçedeki bir diğer düzensizlik de iyelik eki -i ile hal eki -de arasına -n kaynaştırma harfinin gelmesi. Bilindiği üzere, normalde sadece iki ünlü arasına kaynaştırma harfi girer. Bir ünlü bir ünsüz arasında kaynaştırma harfine gerek yoktur.

Örnek: Emre'nin okulunda


----------



## ancalimon

Bana öyle geliyor ki bunlar düzensizlik değil, tam tersine unutulmuş düzenlilikler.


----------



## Rallino

YaMukPreNseS said:


> Türkçedeki bir diğer düzensizlik de iyelik  eki -i ile hal eki -de arasına -n kaynaştırma harfinin gelmesi.  Bilindiği üzere, normalde sadece iki ünlü arasına kaynaştırma harfi  girer. Bir ünlü bir ünsüz arasında kaynaştırma harfine gerek yoktur.
> 
> Örnek: Emre'nin okulunda



O bir düzensizlik değil; bir kuraldır. Normal bir sözcüğe gelen ekler sadece _y_ kaynaştırması alır. Ör: Araba --> Arabayı, Arabaya.

Ancak, iyelik eki almış (Genitif) durumdaki bir sözcüğe ismin başka bir hâli eklenirse 'n' kaynaştırma harfi kullanılır.  Yani formül: Genitif + n + ismin hâli.

Babamın arabası:

Babamın arabasını  (Genitif + akuzatif)
Babamın arabasına (Genitif + Datif)
Babamın arabasında (Genitif + Lokatif)
Babamın arabasından (Genitif + Ablatif)
Babamın arabasının (Genitif + Genitif)


----------



## YaMukPreNseS

Ama kaynaştırma sesinin iki ünlü harf arasına girmesi gerekmez mi? Bir ünlü ve bir ünsüz arasına kaynaştırma sesi girmesi durumu düzensizlik yani.


----------



## Black4blue

Kaynaştırma ünsüzünün bir ünlü ile bir ünsüz harf arasına girdiği pek çok durum var Türkçede. Bence de buna düzensizlikten çok kural demek daha doğru olur.


----------



## ism163

Katkıları için herkese teşekkür etmek lazım. Yazıların tümünü okuyamadım, ama okuduktan sonra yorumlarımı eklemeyi düşünüyorum.

Şimdilik kendimden bir-iki düzensizlik örneği ekleyeyim:

Türkçedeki "lı/li" ve "sız/siz" ekleri isimden sıfat türetmek icin kullanılıyor. Şeker --> Şekerli, Sahip --> Sahipsiz örneklerinde olduğu gibi...

Bu kurala uymayan birkaç kelime ise, sıfattan sıfat türetmek gibi tuhaf bir duruma karşılık geliyor. Bunun en iyi örnekleri "hoşnutsuz" ve "tekinsiz"... Gayet açık bir şekilde, buradaki "hoşnut" ve "tekin" kökleri halihazırda sıfat olan kelimeler ve "isim+li/siz" kuralını ihlal ediyorlar.

Bir de "talipli" kelimesini duyuyorum, ama önceki iki örneğin aksine anlamı tersine çevirmediği için daha da komik duruyor.

Sizlerin verdiğiniz örneklerde de olduğu gibi, burada da, "dilde herşey mübah" yaklaşımı etkili olmuş herhalde...


----------



## Black4blue

Hoşnut ve tekin sözcükleri zaten sıfattır. Bir ismi nitelemeseler bile adlaşmış sıfat olurlar. 
Neredeyse hiçbir sıfata -li, -siz eki gelmez. Çünkü bunlar zaten ismi sıfatlaştıran eklerdir. Örneğin; iyili, kötülü, güzelli, uzunlu... demeyiz.


----------



## yavuzotar

"Talipli" kelimesi yanlıştır ve bu yanlış kullanış epeyce yaygınlaşmıştır. Bundan seneler evvel Hürri,yet Gazetesi'ne bununla ilgili aşağıdaki notumu yolladığımı hatırlıyorum. Tabii ki herhangi bir cevap gelmedi oradan..

" TALİP / TALİPLİ


 Hürriyet’in 22 Ağustos 2004 tarihli nüshasında _‘Uzanların keçileri TMSF’ye kaldı’_ başlıklı makalede dikkatimi çekti. Beş ayrı yerde _‘talip’_ yerine _‘talipli’_ kelimesi kullanılıyordu. Daha sonra 12 Ocak 2005 nüshasının 10uncu sahifesindeki _‘Sigara öldürür neden 2006’ya kaldı’_ başlıklı Vahap Munyar makalesinde yine bu _‘talipli’ _kelimesine rastladım (sütun 2, par.2.’de). Bu, isim kullanılacak yerde sıfat kullanmaktır ve yanlıştır; makalede anlatılmak istenen çerçevede doğrusu _‘talip’_dir.  _‘Evin sahibi’ _demek isterken _‘evin sahiplisi’ _ne kadar yanlış ise, ilk makalede geçen keçilerin, atların da _taliplileri_ o kadar yanlıştır; bunların da olsa olsa _talipleri _olur. Türkçede _‘talipli’_diye bir kelime bu anlamda değil, ancak _‘talibi olan’ _(yani keçinin kendisi) anlamında kullanılabilir. Dolayısile, Munyar makalesindeki Tekel’in de ancak _‘talipleri’_ olur, _‘taliplileri’_ değil. _‘Talip’i_n sözlük anlamı genelde ‘bir şeye sahip olmaya aday kişi’ olup, ‘müşterek hayat için belli bir hanımın rıza ve kabulünü bekleyen damat adayı’ şeklinde bir özel anlam da taşımaktadır.  "


----------



## yavuzotar

Rallino said:


> Hangi kelimelerin ayrı; hangilerinin bitişik yazılması gerektiği de büyük sıkıntı. _Delikanlı _bitişik; ama _soğuk kanlı _ayrı.
> 
> _Delikanlı_ artık kalıplaşmış, kanla ilgisi yok; o yüzden bitişik diyebiliriz. Peki o zaman *Sağ ol* neden ayrı? Elbette ki, kimse teşekkür amaçlı 'sağol' derken: _"Hayatta kal, ölme"_ diye düşünmüyor.
> 
> _Köpek balığı_'nın ayrı yazılması da bana tuhaf geliyor.
> 
> Bazen düşünüyorum; acaba iki isim yanyana geldiğinde, veya belirtisiz isim tamlaması yapıldığında, Macarca ve Fincede olduğu gibi bitişik yazsak daha mı iyi olur diye:
> 
> Ör:
> _Kapıkolu
> Evpenceresi
> Güneşışınları
> Senesonuvedagösterisi
> Üniversitelerarasıöğrencideğişimgünleri
> _
> Hem bu şekilde dile biraz egzotizm de katıyor  Böyle bir kural hiç hayata geçer mi bilmiyorum; ama ben resmî yazılar yazarken sürekli TDK yazım kılavuzuna bakma ihtiyacı hissediyorum. Bu da biraz düşündürücü.



Tereddüdünüzde çok haklısınız, birleşik kelimeler konusu hala biraz  kuralsız gidiyor. Ama sadece verdiğiniz örneklerle ilgili olmak ve  birlikte yerine getirilmesi kaydiyle iki kuralı belirtmekte yarar  görmekteyim: (a) birleşik kelimelerden herhangi biri veya her ikisi,  türetilmiş birleşikten ayrı bir anlam taşıyorsa bitişik yazılır; (b)  Legal bir isim tamlaması ayrı yazılır, iki kelime tamlama eki bakımından  eksikli ise bitişik yazılır. Örnekler:

delikanlı > legal bir  sıfat tamlaması olması itibarile (b) kuralına girer, fakat (a) kuralını  ihlal ettiği için (kanın, delisi akıllısı olmaz!) bitişik yazılır.
soğukkanlı > aynen yukardaki gibi, bitişik yazılır (ayrı yazılacağını TDK tavsiye etmişse yanlış yapmış demektir). 
sağol > aynen yukardaki gibi, bitişik yazılır. 
Örnek olarak verdiğiniz_ Kapıkolu, Evpenceresi, Güneşışınları _ise hem legal belirsiz isim tamlamalarıdır (kol-u, pencere-si, ışınlar-ı) hem de anlamları kendilerini teşkil eden kelimelerle ilişkilidir. Bu sebeple ayrı yazılmaları gerekir.

Yer  adlarından enteresan bir-iki örnek vermek isterim: Eskiden, 1950'lere  kadar Top Kapısı, Edirne Kapısı, vb denir ve ayrı yazılırdı (legal  tamlama). Zamanla kısaltıldı Topkapı, Edirnekapı vb denildi ve kurala  uygun olarak bitişik yazılmaya başlandı. Hala da öyle. Tamlama  kısaltmaları türkçemizde oldukça yaygındır. Zamanımızda dahi, Avrupa'ya  sefer yapan TIR şoförü arkadaşlar Bulgaristan'a çıkan Kapıkule'ye  "Bulgarkapı" ("Bulgar Kapısı" değil) demektedirler ve yazarken de  bitişik yazarlar. Tabii bu örnekler yer adlarıdır, istisnaları da  vardır. Ayrı yazılması gereken "Direklerarası", "Kızkulesi" gibi.  Kimbilir, belki zaman içerisinde "Kızkule" diyecek ve bitişik yazacağız.  Tıpkı "Isparta Kulesi"> "Ispartakule" gibi.

"karafatma" > birlikte yazılır (Fatma değildir, her zaman kara da değildir)
"hamamböceği" > legal tamlama, kendisi böcek, fakat ille de hamamla ilgisi yok; bitişik yazılır
Ama  "ipek böceği" ayrı yazılmalıdır. Çünkü hem legal bir tamlamadır, hem de  ipekle ilişkili bir böcektir. "Uç-uç böceği" de öyle.

Bütüüüüün bunlardan sonra, Kardeşim Rallino, siz beni aydınlatınız: "kurufasulye"yi nasıl yazacağız?

Pazardan alınan "kuru fasulye" hem kurudur, hem fasulyedir, hem de legal bir sıfat tamlamasıdır. Kurallara göre AYRI yazılmalıdır....
Pişirilip önümüze gelinceeeee... fasulyedir, ama artık kuru değildir; sulu yemektir. Dolayısiyle, bitişik mi yazılmalıdır?

Yoksaaaa,   sıfat tamlaması olan birleşik kelimelerle isim tamlaması olanların  yapılış kuralları farklı mıdır? Bakın bunun üzerinde hiç kafa  yormamıştım. Lütfen düşüncelerinizi yazınız.


----------



## Black4blue

Aklıma geldi. İdari olarak bütün köy isimlerinden sonra *Köyü* kelimesinin gelmesi gerekiyor. 

_Çiçekli Köyü, Böcekli Köyü..._

Peki ya sonu *-köy* ile biten köy isimleri?

_Küçükköy (Köyü?), Serinköy (Köyü?)..._


----------



## Tangriberdi

Rallino said:


> Evet güzel örnekler, Black4blue
> 
> Türkçe öğrenenlerin karşılaştıkları bir başka sorun ise, bazı kelimelerde son harf _yumuşak okunan_ bir sessiz olduğu için, kelimeye eklenen ekler ünlü uyumuna uymuyor.
> 
> Ör:
> Saat --> Saatlar --> Saatler
> Dikkat --> Dikkatı --> Dikkati
> Alp --> Alp'a --> Alp'e
> 
> Beni düşündüren "Sarp" kelimesi. Ben konuşurken hep *Sarp'e*, diyorum; ama arada beni düzeltenler çıkıyor  Sizce hangisi doğru? _Sarp'e _mi _Sarp'a_ mı?


O çarpı koyduğunuz şekillerin hepsi aslında doğru, Ünlü uyumunun gerektirdiği biçimler onlar, Ama ünlü uyumunu bozma eğilimi çokça görülüyor, önceden bu Arapça sesletime yakınlaşmak için yapılıyordu, şimdi batı dillerine, sorsan Hayır diyecekler, İstanbul Türkçesinde böyle diyecekler..ki bu işin avutmacası, doğru değil.


----------



## SonOfAdam

Yakın zamanda rastladığımız bir konu.

Dil isimleri bilinen üzere  iki türlü oluyor: Ya kelimenin sonuna "-ce/-ca" geliyor ("Türkçe",  "İngilizce") ya da "Bilmemne dili" denir ("Kore dili", "Aymara dili"  vs).

Şimdi...

"Kore dilini öğreniyorum"
"Aymara dilini öğreniyorum"

...doğru, fakat

"Türkçeyi öğreniyorum"
"İngilizceyi öğreniyorum"

...yanlış olur. Neden? Aslında  yanlış olması çok tuhaf. "İngilizce", "Türkçe" cümlenin nesnesiyse "-i"  ekini alabilmeli ama alamaz.

Sanırım şundan kaynaklanıyor:  "İngilizce" tarzı dil isimleri esasında isim değil, zarftır. Mesela  "İngilizce konuşuyorum" cümlesi aslında "İngiliz tarzında konuşuyorum" demektir. Öyle bakıldığında sorun yok. Ama bu kelimeyi dilin ismi gibi  görüp "İngilizcemi geliştirmek istiyorum" gibi cümleler kura kura  birbirimizin kafasını iyice karıştırdıktan sonra, "İngilizce  konuşuyorum" yapısıyla "İngilizce öğreniyorum" yapısı aynı gibi gelmeye  başlar. Ondan sonra da "İngilizceyi öğreniyorum" kulağımıza  yanlış gelir oysa "İngilizce öğreniyorum" yanlış gelmeliydi, "İngiliz tarzında öğreniyorum" anlamına geldiğinden...

Tercüman olarak  dilin küçücük ayrıntılarıyla iç içe yaşadıkça böyle birçok kayma  görüyorum ve büyük çoğunluğunun buna benzer "yanlış anlamalardan"  kaynaklandığını fark ediyorum. Bana çok enteresan geliyor, sanki konu bu  açıdan da araştırılırsa birçok şey keşfedilir gibime geliyor. Muhakkak araştırılıyordur...


----------



## Black4blue

SonOfAdam said:


> Yakın zamanda rastladığımız bir konu.
> 
> Dil isimleri bilinen üzere  iki türlü oluyor: Ya kelimenin sonuna "-ce/-ca" geliyor ("Türkçe",  "İngilizce") ya da "Bilmemne dili" denir ("Kore dili", "Aymara dili"  vs).
> 
> Şimdi...
> 
> "Kore dilini öğreniyorum"
> "Aymara dilini öğreniyorum"
> 
> ...doğru, fakat
> 
> "Türkçeyi öğreniyorum"
> "İngilizceyi öğreniyorum"
> 
> ...yanlış olur. Neden? Aslında  yanlış olması çok tuhaf. "İngilizce", "Türkçe" cümlenin nesnesiyse "-i"  ekini alabilmeli ama alamaz.
> 
> Sanırım şundan kaynaklanıyor:  "İngilizce" tarzı dil isimleri esasında isim değil, zarftır. Mesela  "İngilizce konuşuyorum" cümlesi aslında "İngiliz tarzında konuşuyorum" demektir. Öyle bakıldığında sorun yok. Ama bu kelimeyi dilin ismi gibi  görüp "İngilizcemi geliştirmek istiyorum" gibi cümleler kura kura  birbirimizin kafasını iyice karıştırdıktan sonra, "İngilizce  konuşuyorum" yapısıyla "İngilizce öğreniyorum" yapısı aynı gibi gelmeye  başlar. Ondan sonra da "İngilizceyi öğreniyorum" kulağımıza  yanlış gelir oysa "İngilizce öğreniyorum" yanlış gelmeliydi, "İngiliz tarzında öğreniyorum" anlamına geldiğinden...
> 
> Tercüman olarak  dilin küçücük ayrıntılarıyla iç içe yaşadıkça böyle birçok kayma  görüyorum ve büyük çoğunluğunun buna benzer "yanlış anlamalardan"  kaynaklandığını fark ediyorum. Bana çok enteresan geliyor, sanki konu bu  açıdan da araştırılırsa birçok şey keşfedilir gibime geliyor. Muhakkak araştırılıyordur...



Hmm, evet. Bu dediğiniz sadece dillerde de olmuyor. Herhangi bir şey (dil, spor, hobi vb.) öğrendiğimizde aynı kalıbı kullanıyoruz.

*Tenis öğreniyorum, yüzme öğreniyorum, yağlı boya öğreniyorum, origami öğreniyorum, Hintçe öğreniyorum...*


----------



## Rallino

> Neden? Aslında yanlış olması çok tuhaf. "İngilizce", "Türkçe" cümlenin nesnesiyse "-i" ekini alabilmeli ama alamaz.



Hayır, alabilir. O örneklerin düzensiz bir tarafı yok. Türkçede, nesne yüklemin hemen yanındaysa, yalın hâlde bulunabilir. Ancak, araya başka sözcükler girerse, belirtme durumuna girer.

_İngilizce öğreniyorum. _demek doğrudur. Araya "her gün" gibi bir zarf koyarsak, 'İngilizce' sözcüğünü belirtme hâline sokarız: _İngilizceyi her gün öğreniyorum. 
_


----------



## SonOfAdam

Rallino said:


> Hayır, alabilir. O örneklerin düzensiz bir tarafı yok. Türkçede, nesne yüklemin hemen yanındaysa, yalın hâlde bulunabilir. Ancak, araya başka sözcükler girerse, belirtme durumuna girer.
> 
> _İngilizce öğreniyorum. _demek doğrudur. Araya "her gün" gibi bir zarf koyarsak, 'İngilizce' sözcüğünü belirtme hâline sokarız: _İngilizceyi her gün öğreniyorum.
> _


O eki alamaz derken o durumdan bahsediyordum. "İngilizceyi öğreniyorum" der misiniz?


----------



## Rallino

Ona bakarsanız "Bir kitabı okuyorum" veya "Televizyonu seyrediyorum" da demeyiz. Bir kitap okuyorum / Televizyon seyrediyorum, deriz. Bu, nesnenin yüklemin yanıbaşında olmasıyla ilgili bir durum; dil olmasından kaynaklanmıyor.


----------



## SonOfAdam

...ama "Kore dilini öğreniyorum" deriz.

İkisi de dilin ismiyse, neden aynı cümle yapısında birine ek getirirken öbürüne getirmiyoruz?


----------



## Rallino

Şöyle düşünün: Türkçede _article _olmadığı için, bir şeyin belirli ya da belirsiz olduğunu akuzatif (-i hâlini) kullanarak veya kullanmayarak belirtiriz.

_İngilizce öğreniyorum. _derken bu çok genel bir cümledir. _Mesela şu anda İngilizcenin hangi kısmını öğreniyorsun? _gibi bir cümleyi davet eder. Ama İngilizceyi tamamen sökmüş birisi: _İngilizceyi öğrendim. _diyebilir; çünkü artık kesin olarak konuşmaktadır: İngiliz dilinin tamamını öğrenmiştir.

_İngilizce_ yerine _İngiliz dili_ dediğimiz zaman, sanki daha da kesin olarak konuşmuşuz gibi geldiği için, kesinlikle akuzatif olarak kullanmak zorunda gibi hissederiz. Nitekim başka dillerde de bu böyledir:

İngilizce öğreniyorum. = _(İng.)_ I am learning English. = _(Fr.)_ J'apprends anglais. = _(İt.)_ Imparo inglese. =_ (Yun.) _Μαθαίνω αγγλικά. = _(Mac.) _Tanulok angolul.
İngiliz dilini öğreniyorum. = _(İng.) _I am learning the English Language = _(Fr.) _J'apprends la langue anglaise. = _(İt.) _Imparo la lingua inglese. = _(Yun.) _Μαθαίνω την αγγλική γλώσσα. = _(Mac.) _Tanulom az angol nyelvet.

Bu olay tamamen, konuşan kişinin, cümlesinde kullandığı nesneyi belirli mi yoksa belirsiz mi olarak algıladığıyla ilgilidir. Örneğin, normalde _İngilizceyi öğreniyorum. _demeyiz, evet; ama bazen onu da deriz. Her şey içeriğe bağlı. Mesela, yıllardır İngilizce öğrenmek isteyen; ama ekonomik sıkıntılardan dolayı kursa gidemeyen birisi, en sonunda parayı denkleştirip kursa gitsin. Derse girip, dili öğrenmeye başlayınca, zafer edasıyla kendi kendine: "_Oh be! Evet be! Sonunda İngilizceyi öğreniyorum be!_" diyebilir. Bu, örneğin, hiç de kulak tırmalamıyor.

Aynı şekilde, "_İngiliz dilini öğreniyorum_" derken, -i hâlinde kullanıyoruz; ama "_Üniversitede İngiliz dili okuyorum._" derken nominatif durumda da kullanabiliyoruz.


----------



## SonOfAdam

Çok mantıklı bir açıklama oldu. Teşekkür ederim. Yanılmışım, bu konuda Türkçede düzensizlik yoktur. Bende hatlar karışabilir bazen... 


Rallino said:


> Bu olay tamamen, konuşan kişinin, cümlesinde  kullandığı nesneyi belirli mi yoksa belirsiz mi olarak algıladığıyla  ilgilidir.



Mesela bu bağlamda böyle bir mantık İngilizcede yoktur. Belli bir kelimeyle birlikte "the" kullanılır mı, kullanılmaz mı, bu her zaman gramer kuralları ve somut mantık uygulayarak cevaplanabilen bir sorudur. Kişinin onu nasıl algıladığı bir kriter değildir. İngilizce mantığı "Dil dildir kardeşim, belirliyse belirlidir" der, ona göre article kullanır. Kullanım sabittir.

Dolayısıyla İngilizce gibi bir dille yan yana getirildiği zaman Türkçedeki kullanım "düzensizlik" gibi görünebilir. Çünkü Türkçede benzer bir kural aradığınızda bulamazsınız. Sonra bir yazı yazarken birebir aynı olan cümle yapılarında ekleri farklı kullanmak durumunda kaldığınızda ancak kendi kendinize "başka türlü tuhaf olur" diyerek yanlışa düşme korkunuzu giderebilirsiniz...

Ama açıklamanız her şeyi kafama biraz daha oturttu. Türkçeye İngilizce mantığıyla yaklaştığımda buna benzeyen birçok durum görüyorum. (Örneğin virgül kullanımı bazen sırf yaratılmak istenen vurguya bağlı olarak belirleniyor, İngilizcede ise virgül cümlenin anlamını ciddi anlamda değiştirebildiğinden kullanımı daha tutarlıdır.) Demek ki bunu tutarsızlık değil, esneklik olarak görmek lazım. Bu Türkçenin sahip olduğu, başka dillerde olmayan bir güzellik. Ne mutlu bize!

Neyse bu thread'i yeterince gaspettim, anlayışınız için teşekkür ederim!


----------



## NativeTR

Rallino said:


> Evet güzel örnekler, Black4blue
> 
> Türkçe öğrenenlerin karşılaştıkları bir başka sorun ise, bazı kelimelerde son harf _yumuşak okunan_ bir sessiz olduğu için, kelimeye eklenen ekler ünlü uyumuna uymuyor.
> 
> Ör:
> Saat --> Saatlar --> Saatler
> Dikkat --> Dikkatı --> Dikkati
> Alp --> Alp'a --> Alp'e
> 
> Beni düşündüren "Sarp" kelimesi. Ben konuşurken hep *Sarp'e*, diyorum; ama arada beni düzeltenler çıkıyor  Sizce hangisi doğru? _Sarp'e _mi _Sarp'a_ mı?



Türkçe'de hala 'â' gibi şapkalı harfleri kullanıyor olsaydık böyle bir düzensizliğin olmadığını, aslında bir düzen içerisinde olduklarını söyleyecektik. Saât, dikkât, Âlp ...


----------



## Rallino

NativeTR said:


> Türkçe'de hala 'â' gibi şapkalı harfleri kullanıyor olsaydık böyle bir düzensizliğin olmadığını, aslında bir düzen içerisinde olduklarını söyleyecektik. Saât, dikkât, Âlp ...



Türkçede hâlâ 'â' harfi kullanılmakta; kullanmayan birisi yanlış yazmaktadır. Benim verdiğim o örneklerde farklı okunan harf 'a' değil; sondaki yumuşak okunan _t_ ve _p_'dir.


----------



## NativeTR

NativeTR said:


> Türkçe'de hala 'â' gibi şapkalı harfleri kullanıyor olsaydık böyle bir düzensizliğin olmadığını, aslında bir düzen içerisinde olduklarını söyleyecektik. Saât, dikkât, Âlp ...



Türkçe'de ekler büyük ve küçük ünlü uyumuna, dolayısıyla son hecedeki ünlü harfe göre belirlenir. Daha önce de belirttiğim gibi, verdiğin örnekteki saât, dikkât ve Âlp sözcüklerinin -de almasının tek nedeni son hecelerindeki ünlülerin niteliğidir. 

Kaldı ki p ve t sert ünsüzlerdir.


----------



## Rallino

P ve T sert ünsüzdür evet; ama yabancı dilden gelen bazı kelimelerde P, T ve L ünsüzleri daha yumuşak okunur.

_Biyoloji_ kelimesindeki L harfi ile _Kolon_ kelimesindeki L aynı değerde değildir. Bu yumuşama her zaman, sözü geçen sessiz harfin yakınındaki ünlüden kaynaklanmaz. (Zaten, 'Biyoloji' kelimesi üzerinde konuşursak, yumuşak 'o' diye bir şey yoktur. Demek ki L harfinin kendisi yumuşama özelliğine sahiptir.)

Aynı durum 'Alp' ve 'Kalp'te de vardır. Test etmek için uzun bir a ile okuyabilirsiniz: AaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaLP : A'nın normal olduğu; ama L'ye gelindiğinde, normalden daha yumuşak bir L çıktığı fark edilir.

Kaldı ki bu durum, sözcüklerin IPA karakterli yazılışlarına bakıldığında da görülür. Örneğin _Kalıp _ve _Kalp _sözcükleri sırasıyla: / ka'ɫɯp / ve / kalp / 'tir.


----------



## NativeTR

Rallino said:


> P ve T sert ünsüzdür evet; ama yabancı dilden gelen bazı kelimelerde P, T ve L ünsüzleri daha yumuşak okunur.
> 
> _Biyoloji_ kelimesindeki L harfi ile _Kolon_ kelimesindeki L aynı değerde değildir. Bu yumuşama her zaman, sözü geçen sessiz harfin yakınındaki ünlüden kaynaklanmaz. (Zaten, 'Biyoloji' kelimesi üzerinde konuşursak, yumuşak 'o' diye bir şey yoktur. Demek ki L harfinin kendisi yumuşama özelliğine sahiptir.)
> 
> Aynı durum 'Alp' ve 'Kalp'te de vardır. Test etmek için uzun bir a ile okuyabilirsiniz: AaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaLP : A'nın normal olduğu; ama L'ye gelindiğinde, normalden daha yumuşak bir L çıktığı fark edilir.
> 
> Kaldı ki bu durum, sözcüklerin IPA karakterli yazılışlarına bakıldığında da görülür. Örneğin _Kalıp _ve _Kalp _sözcükleri sırasıyla: / ka'ɫɯp / ve / kalp / 'tir.



Öğrendiğim kadarıyla saat, kalp sözcüklerinin Arapça kökenli kelimeler olup ve söz konusu a 'ların ayn harfi olduğundan ince ünlü içeren ekler alıyorlar. Türkçe'de yumuşatıcı özelliği olan tek harfin l harfi olduğunu da söyleyebiliriz. Örnek olarak verdiğimiz tüm sözcükler zaten yabancı kökenli olduğu için bu kelimelerin tek düzensizlikleri yabancı olmalarıdır.


----------



## Black4blue

Rallino'nun dediği gibi, farklı olan ünlüler değil ünsüzlerdir.

Türkçede aslında hem sert hem yumuşak okunan ünsüz olmadığı gibi yabancı diller dolayısıyla dilimizde görülenler *k, l, g* harfleridir.


----------



## és

Benim bu soruna çözüm önerim şöyledir. Bu iş sadece şapka işaretiyle çözülemez, eksik kalır. Zaten mevcut alfabemiz eksik (_bu uzun bir konu_). İşaretlemeler de eksik. 

Temelde üç sesli çeşidi var; 1)* Uzun okunan* (_incelmeden_), 2)* İnce okunan* (_uzamadan_), 3)* Hem ince hem uzun okunan
*
Bunlara /a/ sesinden örnekler verirsek; 1) *Nàzım*, *sàhil*, *tàrih*... 2) *kár*, *lál*, *hál*... 3) *Lâle*, *sülâle*, *lâzım*... Zaten şapka imi /*^*/ diğer iki imin birleşmişidir(*´ `*), bu nedenle hem uzatır hem inceltir.

Diğer harflerden karışık örnekler de verelim; *álkól*, buna mukabil *al*-*kol *(_Türkçe *al *ve *kol*_), *sól *(_yabancı kökenli, nota adı_) - *sol *(_Türkçe kökenli, yön adı_), *ból *(_yabancı, içki adı_) - *bol *(_Türkçe, çok, mebzûl_), *kalıp *- *kálp*, *Álp*- *alıp *(_gitti_), *biyolóji*, *kolon *vb. Bülent Ersoy'un dediği gibi yazarsak *hálk * doğrusu *halk*...

Birden çok imin bir arada olduğu örnekler; *hàlâ - hala*, *ala *(_alaca_), *àlâ *(_iyi, güzel_), *bala *(_yavru 2) çocuk_) - *bàlâ *(_yüce, ulu_), *kár *(_profit_) - *kar *(_snow_), *su *- *súlh*, *Húlki *- *Hulûsi*, *selâhiyet*, *lúzum*, *màhur*, *mèmur*, *bàki*, *mèzun*, *meze*, *àşık *- *aşık *...


----------



## sufler

Merhaba guys,
I see you're talking about irregularities in Turkish here. I would like to share with you an irregularity which I've encountered recently in a Turkish text, and frankly I was very surprised to see it. The online press said *Mutlu evliliğin sırrı*. I didn't know the word "sırrı" before, so I looked up the dictionary for *sırr *or *sırır *(I suspected the last but one vowel was omitted). However it turned out that the basic word is *s**ır*, with just one "r", and the r letter is kinda doubled when another suffix is added (*sır  + r + ı*). Do you consider this to be an irregularity? Are there more examples of doubling the last letter, perhaps other than "r"?


----------



## Black4blue

sufler said:


> Merhaba guys,
> I see you're talking about irregularities in Turkish here. I would like to share with you an irregularity which I've encountered recently in a Turkish text, and frankly I was very surprised to see it. The online press said *Mutlu evliliğin sırrı*. I didn't know the word "sırrı" before, so I looked up the dictionary for *sırr *or *sırır *(I suspected the last but one vowel was omitted). However it turned out that the basic word is *s**ır*, with just one "r", and the r letter is kinda doubled when another suffix is added (*sır  + r + ı*). Do you consider this to be an irregularity? Are there more examples of doubling the last letter, perhaps other than "r"?



Yes this is an irregularity which happens in Arabic words (just like other irregularities). There are few examples. I can remember those:
*sır - sırrı*
*hak - hakkı*
*zam - zammı* (But I say zamı  )
*hat - hattı
set - seddi* (I say seti  ) It's actually not used except _*Çin Seddi (Great China Wall)*_
*ret - reddi
his+etmek - hissetmek
af+etmek - affetmek*


----------



## Melaike

Black4blue said:


> Yes this is an irregularity which happens in Arabic words (just like other irregularities). There are few examples. I can remember those:
> *sır - sırrı*
> *hak - hakkı*
> *zam - zammı* (But I say zamı  )
> *hat - hattı
> set - seddi* (I say seti  ) It's actually not used except _*Çin Seddi (Great China Wall)*_
> *ret - reddi
> his+etmek - hissetmek
> af+etmek - affetmek*



Bu kelimelerin orijinal telaffuzundan kaynaklanan bir sorun diye düşünüyorum.Mesela Nişanyan Sır kelimesinin Arapça  orijinalini ''sırr'' diye vermiş:



> ~ *Ar *_sirr _سرّ [_#srr_ msd.] 1. göbek, bir şeyin en iç ya da orta kısmı, ruh, yürek, 2. gizlenen şey, esrar



Zam:



> ~ *Ar *_ḍamm _ضمّ [_#ḍmm_ msd.] artırma, katma < *Ar *_ḍamma _ضمّ artırdı



Hat:



> *Ar *_χaṭṭ _خطّ [_#χṭṭ_ msd.] 1. çizgi çizme, yazı yazma, 2. çizgi, çizim sanatı



Ret:



> *Ar *_radd _ردّ [_#rdd_ msd.] geri çevirme, geri gönderme, geri sürme, iade etme, reddetme < *Ar*_radda _ردّ geri çevirdi



Set:



> *Ar *_sadd _سدّ [_#sdd_ msd.] 1. tıkama, kapama, engelleme, 2. engel, bariyer < *Ar *_sadda _سدّ engel oldu


----------



## yavuzotar

sufler said:


> Merhaba guys,
> I see you're talking about irregularities in Turkish here. I would like to share with you an irregularity which I've encountered recently in a Turkish text, and frankly I was very surprised to see it. The online press said *Mutlu evliliğin sırrı*. I didn't know the word "sırrı" before, so I looked up the dictionary for *sırr *or *sırır *(I suspected the last but one vowel was omitted). However it turned out that the basic word is *sır*, with just one "r", and the r letter is kinda doubled when another suffix is added (*sır  + r + ı*). Do you consider this to be an irregularity? Are there more examples of doubling the last letter, perhaps other than "r"?



With all due respect to other commentators on this post, there is no irregularity here whatsoever. The word 'sır' is a loan word from Arabic 'SIRR'. In Turkish, a word ending with two consonants is a rarity; ending with the same two consonants is unheard of. So. Turks, as a rule (not as an irregular usage) simply ignored one of the twins and reduced 'SIRR' (sad, ya, ra, ra) to 'SIR'.  However if a suffix with an initial vowel is to be added to it, the loanword returns to its original form, and this too is a rule. Following these well established rules, 'SIRR' becomes 'SIR' in nominative case, but returns to its original Arabic spelling 'SIRR-I' in accusative, or 'SIRR-A' in dative cases. 
Similarly, "Hac mevsimi başladı" (nominative); "Ahmet hacc-a gitti" (dative). "Melaike" gives a good set of other examples but errs in calling these as 'irregularities". 
I would also like to mention here the recent usage of 'REDD / RED'  which I find more than an irregularity (more like a monstrosity), and it is 'RETETMEK' (to refuse) which appears occasionally in the press.  It should be 'REDDETMEK'.


----------

